# [SOLVED] microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone



## NathanW (May 2, 2012)

So I just bought the headset named in the thread title and straight out of the box I can't get the microphone to work even though the headphones work fine. I've been searching for a solution on the internet for the last hour and a half but can't find anything decent.

I've downloaded the right drivers and played around with the settings in the control panel but nothing seems to work. And yes the mute button on the control box is off :wink:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone*

You said you played around with the settings in the Control Panel. Did you set Headset Microphone in the Recording tab as the default?


----------



## NathanW (May 2, 2012)

*Re: microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone*

Yup I think i've done all the simple things that are available to do in the control panel and it makes no difference


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone*

There are other possibilities, but to make sure the mike isn't defective, see if installing the microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone in another computer. Another possibility, in the Device Manager, make sure the drivers you downloaded are actually the currently installed ones and if so. post back here so we can check against spec.


----------



## NathanW (May 2, 2012)

*Re: microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone*

I tried installing it on another computer and it didnt work there either. On my system it says its using driver version 6.1.7601.17514 and the website says lifechat 1.4. Not sure how im meant to tell theyre the same thing :ermm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone*

If you downloaded the latest driver and install it on another computer and _then 
_plugged it in and it doesn't work then it needs to be returned.


----------



## NathanW (May 2, 2012)

*Re: microsoft lifechat lx-3000 microphone*

Yup I just did all of that and I think I'll have to accept they're not working. Thanks for the help anyway


----------

